# Texlive 2008 sty Suche

## Tinitus

Hallo,

momentan suche ich die picins.sty. Wie kann ich herausfinden in welchem ebuild sich das Paket xy befindet? Bzw. wie kann ich es manuell installieren. Geht das auch nur für einen User im Homeverzeichnis?

Danke schon mal.

G. R.

----------

## mastacloak

Für Texlive 2007 hat

```
dev-tex/texmfind
```

ganz gut funktioniert.

----------

## Tinitus

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Für Texlive 2007 hat
> 
> ```
> dev-tex/texmfind
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

damit habe ich es auch schon probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Findet texmfind nur installierte Pakete?

Wie kann ich mir ein lokales texmf Verzeichnis anlegen? Das soll ja unter ~/texmf. Leider wird das aber nicht indiziert mit texhash?

Gibt es da eine besondere Verzeichnisstruktur, oder reicht es die *.sty Datei in das Verzeichnis zu packen?

G. R.

----------

## mv

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich mir ein lokales texmf Verzeichnis anlegen? Das soll ja unter ~/texmf.

 

Jein. In ~/texmf kannst Du halt die User-lokalen Daten ablegen. System-lokale sollten nach /usr/local/share/texmf. Die genauen Pfade hängen aber von den Default-Config-Dateien ab: Sieh Dir die Dateien in /etc/texmf/texmf.d an, insbesondere 05searchpaths.cnf und dort speziell TEXMF.

 *Quote:*   

> Leider wird das aber nicht indiziert mit texhash?

 

Das hängt ebenfalls von TEXMF ab (steht ein !! davor?). Beachte aber, dass Du vielleicht nicht willst, dass mit root-Rechten in lokalen Verzeichnissen geschrieben wird; wenn nicht ein User einen riesigen ~/texmf-Baum hat, ist der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil vernachlässigbar. Dieser User kann dann ja ggf. lokal die Einträge hashen.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es da eine besondere Verzeichnisstruktur

 

Ja: texdoc tds.

----------

